# Pickled Onions



## reg (1/2/08)

I have looked through and cant seem to find a recipe for pickled onions.

A question for all you blokes and women who pickle your own onions

Can I reuse the vinegar from a pickled onion jar? eg blue banner

I read the thread by Mercs Own on salami making so I want to do that but I also want to do onions as well.

In my opinion the blue banner onions are the best commercial recipe so something along that line would be best....

Cheers in advance

Reg


----------



## capretta (1/2/08)

hmmm im interested in this as well as my pickled eggs were not what my friends would call "edible". i need something pickled to go with my cheeses!!


----------



## Adamt (2/2/08)

Nothing goes better with cheese than a nice belgian (beer)....

I've never understood the whole pickling thing. Not the process but the taste, and how people can enjoy it.

Though I have enjoyed unblended gueuzes in the past... figure that one out.


----------



## fixa (7/2/08)

I make pickled onions, love the sour ones rather than the sweet ones.

Peel shiteloads of pickling onions, put into a large glass jar with good lid. Pour brown vinegar over until full, then 1 tbs white sugar. I also put in 2 small chillies, cut lengthways.
Leave for as long as you can.

Bloody beautiful, but Caution: Fart food!!!


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

One of my friends used to like drinking the vinegar his mother used for pickling, and he eventually went to just drinking vinegar straight.

BTW, he was from Mount Compass.


----------



## Peter B (7/2/08)

Hi Fellas,

I am a Pickled Onion man and I offer my old Mum's recipe adapted by my wife with great succcess. These are better than Blue Banner.

*Spiced Vinegar:*
25g peppercorns
7g blade mace 
7g cloves
6 bay leaves
15g bruised ginger root
2 teaspoons mustard seeds
7g whole allspice
7g stick cinnamon
3 chillies
1 tablespoon salt
2 litres vinegar (brown or white)

This is the mixture for Pickling Spice.

Place 1 tablespoon of the mix in a muslin bag (or bit of clean nylon stocking) and add to about 500ml of the vinegar and bring to the boil for about 2 minutes. Add the remaining vinegar and simmer for about 3 minutes. Warning: vinegar evaporates considerably when boiled, so no more than 3 minutes.
Allow to cool and remove the spice bag. You are now the proud owner of approx. 2 litres of spiced vinegar which will last a considerable time without spoiling and the pickling spice will last if kept in airtight container.

*For the onions:*
Peel pickling onions, cover with coarse salt and leave overnight. Rinse the salt/brine from the onions, drain well, pack into sterilised jars fairly tightly, then cover with the pickling vinegar. A few of the spices may be sprinkled on the top (I don't recommend the chilli ... it tends to overpower the flavour). Keep 3-4 weeks before using.
This vinegar can be used for red cabbage, mixed veges and even eggs. Try white spiced vinegar especially for cucumbers.
If you like sweet pickled add brown sugar to taste (I don't know how much because I much prefer the non-sweet).

Cheers, Pete


----------



## reg (7/2/08)

Thanks Peter I will give them a go in the near future.

Cheers
Reg


----------



## haysie (7/2/08)

1kg onions
1/3 cup salt
2 cups white vinegar
1 cup water
1/3 cup sugar
1 tablespoon pickling spice
1 red chilli

In a large bowl soak the onions in sparge temperature water and cover for 15 minutes (like a mash).
Drain and peel. Return the oninons to the bowl (vorlauf), cover with gladwrap and soak for 48 hrs in water with the 1/3 cup of salt. 
Drain and rinse the onions.
In a good size pot, bring the vinegar,water,sugar,pickling spice, chilli, and a teaspoon of salt to the boil.
Place onions in sterilised jar and add hot spiced vinegar to cover.

Not my recipe, but Marg Fultons., 
We make em this way and by the 4 kilo batch around here, but they never last!

Haysie


Blue Banner :icon_vomit: 

:lol:


----------



## Peter B (8/2/08)

Hey Fellas,

Please check my edit, wife read it and informed me that you only need a tablespoon of the pickling spice.

Sorry, about that chief. :wub: 

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Adric Hunter (22/3/08)

Adamt said:


> Nothing goes better with cheese than a nice belgian (beer)....
> 
> I've never understood the whole pickling thing. Not the process but the taste, and how people can enjoy it.
> 
> Though I have enjoyed unblended gueuzes in the past... figure that one out.



you know its funny Ive have several friends tell me the exact same thing about belgian beer :lol:


----------



## Adric Hunter (3/4/08)

Oh by the way if you like pickled onions be sure to track down some Beerenberg ones, their just a little south australian company operating out of Handorf, but by christ their pickled onions are good. (most things they make are good). I think they beat the living crap out of Blue Banner.


----------

